# Cardiff - safe daytime parking ?



## steves (May 9, 2005)

Can anyone advise on parking our Van in or around Cardiff during a football match at the Millenium Stadium on Bank Holiday Monday ?
We already have plans to be in Rhayader the night before and will be driving back to Yorkshire immediatly after match , so do not require overnight stop.
Steve


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*cardiff*

sorry can't help, I assume you're 'uddersfield fans then. Nicked our place (oxford), or shall we say we blew it? Good luck, and if you don't get up I can give you a few tips on places to go round Oxford next season. There is a site centrally located in Cardiff, I think, if all else fails you can book in for the day.


----------



## 89335 (May 20, 2005)

good luck to your team Steve  



how are you finding that new van of yours?


----------



## steves (May 9, 2005)

*Cardiff*

Thanks , I found the Central Cardiff Caravan site telephone number and they should be able to find a parking place for us. 
Now to buy the tickets - Town have an allocation of 32000 and half have already gone after one day on sale!


----------

